# I'll take the red one...............



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

I drove into NYC with the wife and kids tonight. As I was driving by Audi of Manhattan, my eye caught this. Of course I had to pull over and snap a couple of pics. I'll have to go back during the day some time to check it out.................


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (20vTa4)*

Sehr schön, aber ich ziehe die Ur quattros vor.








Aber wirklich, das ist sehr, sehr schön. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Those marker lights ruins the fenders...


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Those marker lights ruins the fenders...

I wouldn't kick her out of bed in the morning!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (teach2)*

who on earth, with the well known lack of respect Audi pays to the Quattro/S Quattro, would loan a SQ for display purposes in a dealership?????


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Sehr schön, aber ich ziehe die Ur quattros vor. 

Wirklich?? Ich finde die(!) Sport quattro ein Auto mit schöne Linien. Aber der urquattro ist naturlich auch gut 

_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_I wouldn't kick her out of bed in the morning!

Bringing something that big to the bed in the first place ......















Happy New Year / 25 Jahre Sport quattro people! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: I'll take the red one............... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Wirklich?? Ich finde die(!) Sport quattro ein Auto mit schöne Linien. Aber der urquattro ist naturlich auch gut 

Ich stimme dir, aber es ist das Gesicht! Die lichten des urquattros sind schöner, glaub ich.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

They just want everyone to know that here sits an example of a car that Audi pimps in their advertising campaigns yet offers NO support for the owners to keep them on the road. Might as well sit in a dealer and rot, cant replace anything that breaks...


----------

